# Svp



## dolarinde (Nov 13, 2014)

I applied for a students visa (subclass 573) in October 2014 with my fiancee's name included in the application. I received a call from the Australia High Commission, Pretoria last week Thursday (6th November) but the network was bad that I could not have a meaningful conversation with the caller. I am supposed to resume for ELICOS on the 17th of November, 2014 before I start my programme February 2015 and I am yet to undergo medicals. I cannot reach out to the caller because she called with a private line. An email was sent to the High Commission office, Pretoria requesting for another telephone interview, all I got was auto-response to the email. What do you suggest I should do? Thanks.


----------

